# Best affordable goggles



## adamh (Sep 14, 2010)

Where can I find a good pair of goggles for $50 or less? Any specific recommendations?


----------



## Sky (Sep 14, 2010)

Check out www.nativeyewear.com

Disregard the list price.

If you like what you see...hit me back.

I don't think I can get you $50...but $60/65?


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 14, 2010)

i've had good luck with Smith Fuse.  they were just on sale on tramdock for less than $50.  keep an eye on this link, they'll be back. i think i've seen them for less than $40.

http://gear.alpinezone.com/backcountry.htm


----------



## mondeo (Sep 14, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> i've had good luck with Smith Fuse. they were just on sale on tramdock for less than $50. keep an eyeone on this link, they'll be back. i think i've seen them for less than $40.
> 
> http://gear.alpinezone.com/backcountry.htm


I think I've gotten my Phenoms off there for around $50, I/Os I've seen for around $60. Tramdock.com is the place for goggle purchases, also have the higher end Oakleys and Scotts on there from time to time. I like the Smiths, plus I've got a Smith helemet so the fit works well.


----------



## powbmps (Sep 14, 2010)

Lots of nice goggles showing up on Tramdock for under $50 shipped.  For some reason the Smiths don't fit my face very well, but I picked up some Spy Zeds with a spare lens for $30 something.

Edit to correct myself.  The Spy goggles were on Whiskey Militia (another branch of Steep and Cheap/Tramdock).


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm reluctant to buy goggles online in case they don't fit with my helmet.

what I really need to do is just buy like a half dozen lenses so I don't have to worry about new goggles for several seasons.  I always forget to do this, then the product becomes discontinued.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 14, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> I'm reluctant to buy goggles online in case they don't fit with my helmet.
> 
> what I really need to do is just buy like a half dozen lenses so I don't have to worry about new goggles for several seasons.  I always forget to do this, then the product becomes discontinued.



I've bought plenty of goggles on Tramdock (I might have a goggle problem).  Most work well enough for me, however I did get a nice pair of Oakley Crowbars that just didn't work with my head and helmet.  I was able to sell them for what I paid on *GearTrade.com* really easily.  Speaking of which GearTrade.com might be a good spot to look too.  There's new and used stuff on there.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 14, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> I'm reluctant to buy goggles online in case they don't fit with my helmet.
> 
> what I really need to do is just buy like a half dozen lenses so I don't have to worry about new goggles for several seasons.  I always forget to do this, then the product becomes discontinued.



i've got clear, yellow, and 2 dark tinted lens for my Fuse... but it seems i never use anything but clear.  i ended up leaving my goggles @ sugarbush and since i had so many lens i just ordered a new fuse (on tramdock of course)


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 14, 2010)

Another Tramdock.  Smith Prodigy's.  Very happy with them.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm not even sure what model my Smiths are.  I've looked all over them and can't see it written anywhere.  It would be nice to know so I can order new lenses.  I'd be interested in getting another pair of the same goggle to have a differenct color lense so I could swap out throughout the day with changing conditions.  Then just have a bunch of back up lenses.  I can't recall ever breaking a frame in my life, so it seems silly to replace the whole shabang.


----------



## Sky (Sep 14, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> I'm not even sure what model my Smiths are.  I've looked all over them and can't see it written anywhere.  It would be nice to know so I can order new lenses.  I'd be interested in getting another pair of the same goggle to have a differenct color lense so I could swap out throughout the day with changing conditions.  Then just have a bunch of back up lenses.  I can't recall ever breaking a frame in my life, so it seems silly to replace the whole shabang.



1-800-PRO-LENS  There should be very fine print inside the goggle frame, probably where the lens clicks in, where you can read he model number.  Pro Lens should be able to help wih a subsittue lens.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 14, 2010)

Sky said:


> 1-800-PRO-LENS  There should be very fine print inside the goggle frame, probably where the lens clicks in, where you can read he model number.  Pro Lens should be able to help wih a subsittue lens.



that is where i got my extra lens.    :flag:

http://www.prolens.com/index.php?cPath=21


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 14, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> that is where i got my extra lens.    :flag:
> 
> http://www.prolens.com/index.php?cPath=21


+1


----------



## bvibert (Sep 14, 2010)

I just buy new cheap goggles instead of dealing with swapping lenses...


----------



## WWF-VT (Sep 15, 2010)

You can get fairly decent goggles for less than $50 from Smith or Scott at some of the big sporting goods stores like Dick’s or Sports Authority.  I recommended avoiding those stores for skis and boots.


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 15, 2010)

Doesn't TJ Maxx/Marshells usually have goggles at their winter sale?


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 15, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I just buy new cheap goggles instead of dealing with swapping lenses...



same

but am questioning why I do it when I can get a new lense for $25 as opposed to paying $50 for the whole set up


----------



## hammer (Sep 15, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> Doesn't TJ Maxx/Marshells usually have goggles at their winter sale?


They do but the selection can be a bit of a crap shoot...


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Sep 15, 2010)

check TJMaxx now or soon, all the winter stuff is coming out, usually get Bolles for $20, sometimes they have Oakley, Smith...hit or miss but worth a check...


----------



## WJenness (Sep 15, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> Doesn't TJ Maxx/Marshells usually have goggles at their winter sale?



Yes, this sale should be happening soon... I've had about 50/50 luck with goggles, but when they have them, they're decent and cheap... it's just a question of what you find... but you're not going to need them before this sale pops up anyway, so it's probably worth biding your time.

-w


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 15, 2010)

hammer said:


> They do but the selection can be a bit of a crap shoot...



yes, but that is true for EVERYTHING at TJ Maxx

i've shopped for ski pants there the past 2 seasons. hit or miss on sizes and styles, even what they have from store to store.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 15, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> same
> 
> but am questioning why I do it when I can get a new lense for $25 as opposed to paying $50 for the whole set up



Gotcha, I guess I just like getting new stuff..


----------



## bvibert (Sep 15, 2010)

I got some pretty nice Giro goggles for very cheap at TJMaxx last year or the year before.  Unfortunately they don't fit quite as well with my Giro helmet as I was expecting, but they're not bad.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 15, 2010)

goggles are one piece of equipment that don't excite me much.  As long as they work, I'm happy.  I guess the same could be said for all soft goods.  I'll go five years before replacing pants or jackets as long as they still work and fit properly.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 15, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> goggles are one piece of equipment that don't excite me much.  As long as they work, I'm happy.



goggles frustrate the crap out of me when they don't work!  i have a very hard time finding goggles that work well for me in flat light, i hate not being able to see well.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 15, 2010)

gold lense?


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 15, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> gold lense?



i have clear, yellow, a goldish one and a dark one for sunny days.  even clear flattens things out for me.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 15, 2010)

You dont even want to see my goggle collection.  I think I have between 10 and 15 pairs sitting on my shelf.  And this was with giving away a bunch of pairs to friends last season.  Between the free ones I get from reps, or the ones I buy.  I am to lazy to change out lenses, so I just have many of the same frames that fit me good with different lenses.


----------



## Mildcat (Sep 16, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> i have clear, yellow, a goldish one and a dark one for sunny days.  even clear flattens things out for me.



Oakly H.I. Yellow worked well for me last year in flat light.


----------



## hammer (Sep 16, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> goggles frustrate the crap out of me when they don't work!  i have a very hard time finding goggles that work well for me in flat light, i hate not being able to see well.


I'm still trying to figure out the best flat light goggle.  Clear lenses don't really do it for me either...they are good at night but not for flat light.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Sep 16, 2010)

i wear yellow 90% of the time
rose
clear

i buy cheap goggles...all have worked great, no issues


----------



## bvibert (Sep 16, 2010)

My biggest problem with goggles is them fogging up when I'm skiing hard.... :-?


----------



## Edd (Sep 16, 2010)

Dang!  $70 for extra lenses for my Oakley A-Frames on Prolens.  That's more than I paid for the whole goggle set on Tramdock.  http://store.prolens.com/oakley-a-frame-replacement--lenses-p196.aspx


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 17, 2010)

adamh said:


> Where can I find a good pair of goggles for $50 or less? Any specific recommendations?



FYI - tramdock email says they'll have Smith Fuse goggles for sale today @ 50% off (should be around $45)

last time i they had them up there were many styles and lense  tints to choose from.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 17, 2010)

Edd said:


> Dang!  $70 for extra lenses for my Oakley A-Frames on Prolens.  That's more than I paid for the whole goggle set on Tramdock.  http://store.prolens.com/oakley-a-frame-replacement--lenses-p196.aspx



my fuse replacements show up costing more than i remember too.


----------



## gorgonzola (Sep 17, 2010)

smith fuses on tramdock NOW


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 20, 2010)

spy goggles for $25 on SAC right now-  no idea of quality but they are inexpensive.

http://www.steepandcheap.com/?cmp_sku=SPY0256&avad=1232_ae45593


----------



## powbmps (Sep 20, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> spy goggles for $25 on SAC right now-  no idea of quality but they are inexpensive.
> 
> http://www.steepandcheap.com/?cmp_sku=SPY0256&avad=1232_ae45593



I picked up a pair a couple weeks ago.  Pretty nice goggles.  Definitely made to fit a bigger face.


----------

